# Help! Baby wont feed...



## breezmist (Aug 22, 2013)

We have had our little doe Pygmy two days now. She has munched on a little grass but is defiant when it comes to the bottle. The nipple is goats type and milk is warm but she won't take it even if we gently open her mouth and try to encourage her. How long can she go without milk and what can I do to better encourage her


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

How old is she, was she a bottle baby before you got her? Is she drinking water?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

breezmist said:


> We have had our little doe Pygmy two days now. She has munched on a little grass but is defiant when it comes to the bottle. The nipple is goats type and milk is warm but she won't take it even if we gently open her mouth and try to encourage her. How long can she go without milk and what can I do to better encourage her


How old is she? I would make sure milk is 102 degrees and put a little honey on your finger rub it on her tongue in the back of her mouth to encourage her to suckle also put honey on the nipple after she has suckled on your finger


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Karo syrup or molasses works too.
Simulate Mama by putting a towel on her head & tickling her rear end.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Karo syrup or molasses works too.
> Simulate Mama by putting a towel on her head & tickling her rear end.


Oh yes tickling rear is good idea! I had to do that for my premie it was only thing that worked


----------



## breezmist (Aug 22, 2013)

She was part of a huge heard a man was practically giving away. I stumbled upon the situation and was so afraid the wrong ppl would get her. She was on her momma and is about 3 weeks old. She has never been bottle fed And does eat some grass but haven't seen her try her water yet


----------



## breezmist (Aug 22, 2013)

I just tried molasses and honey. No way she says. She won't let me even if I hold her and force her mouth open. Idk. Maybe more time so she can get hungrier?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

maybe try the softest nipple you can find, you will probably have to put it in her mouth and try to keep there long enough for a little milk to dribble out, maybe she will get the taste and go for it...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp on the kid, to make sure things are OK.

What kind/color of nipple are you using? It is best to have one about the same size as momma was. The hole shouldn't be cut too big or too small, at the end, if you have to cut it.

How is her gums/lower eyelid color?
Watch for worms and cocci, the stress may trigger them.

Being 3 weeks old, she may never take the bottle unfortunately.

You can keep trying. If she doesn't take it. Try to bucket train her. Wash the buck after every use.

If that doesn't work, give her some milk pellets.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

get a human baby bottle the goat ones are way too big.


----------



## breezmist (Aug 22, 2013)

She looks healthy and all seems well (eyes, gums, etc) I put her in the barnyard with my pot belly pig and she ate grass and hay, drank from the trough and climbed on the stable. If I can keep her drinking and eating like that will she be ok? I mean if she never takes the bottle


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds like she is doing OK. Too bad she won't take the bottle.

If you can slowly start her on milk pellets, calfmanna and 16% grain, it is better than nothing.


----------



## breezmist (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you so much. I'll be going to the feed store tomorrow.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

breezmist said:


> She looks healthy and all seems well (eyes, gums, etc) I put her in the barnyard with my pot belly pig and she ate grass and hay, drank from the trough and climbed on the stable. If I can keep her drinking and eating like that will she be ok? I mean if she never takes the bottle


What kind of hay? At this age she needs alfalfa or, at the very least, a good quality grass/alfalfa hay. Does your pig eat grain? If so, he/she will teach the goat how to eat grain.


----------



## breezmist (Aug 22, 2013)

Getting alfalfa hay today. I have fescue so getting her the good stuff. Big Dixie the pig is eating grain and hog chow. I'm posting a sweet pic from their first encounter. Dixie allowing the baby to climb on her and even taste her face and ears..


----------



## breezmist (Aug 22, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like she is trying to get milk from that ear LOL  !!
I would keep trying on the bottle. I know its frustrating but I wouldn't give up for awhile. 3 weeks seems way too young. She needs the nutrition to grow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You know, I would attempt to slip a nipple in her mouth, as she is nursing on that ear with a bottle of milk attached to that nipple. May work. 
Use a nipple the same size as that ear. 


She is adorable.


----------



## breezmist (Aug 22, 2013)

Well it's been a consistent attempt to bottle feed. She's not having it but she is eating the alfalfa hay and pellets bad grass so her appetite is good. I won't give up. Today shes doing good.


----------



## breezmist (Aug 22, 2013)

AND grass. Not bad lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Heres a trick that usually works 

Fix a nice warm bottle...for her I would try a pritcher nipple.( red nipple with yellow lid thing) Put honey on the nipple

Now dip your finger in honey and slip it in her mouth, way back to stimulate the sucking reflex
Do this a few times until she begins to suck really well....once she is going to town on your finger...slip the nipple in..she will taste the honey first...then the milk...Patients is the key..might take a time or two


----------



## breezmist (Aug 22, 2013)

After All suggestion failed I do have an update. By the way, thank you all. We tried each and everything to no avail. However, lil miss Bonnie decided she wanted alfalfa hay and goat pellet. She has eaten fresh tomato and cabbage and seems to be sustaining herself. I'm mixing the powder goat milk in with her feed so she's consuming supplement. She's eating fresh grass and doesn't seem to have lost an ounce. And is happily settling into the barn life. Found her this morning snuggled next to my little silver lace polish chicken. All is well and I will update as we progress. Again thanks y'all!!


----------



## breezmist (Aug 22, 2013)

Update! Well all I can say is our lil Bonnie is healthy and happy! Eating fabulously and growing. Thanks y'all!


----------

